# Cancellation Hunts-does anyone know of a place to look?



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I am curious if anyone knows of a place to look for cancellation hunts? It seems like I've come across listings from multiple states in the past, but so far I'm not seeing anything this August.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/outfittersearch/cancellationlist.cfm

This is one place to look. If you look at the forums for individual game animals there are sometimes outfitters posting cancellation hunts there.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I may have an opening for last week in Oct in Indiana or a few for muzzleloader hunting in IN


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Missouri Rifle and Muzzleloader openings! www.huntwro.com and we are also on bowsite.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> I may have an opening for last week in Oct in Indiana or a few for muzzleloader hunting in IN


Oct is bow hunting.. Muzzleloader season is in Dec


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

That sure is a lot of money for a "cancellation" whitetail hunt.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

$800 is a lot of money for a 5 day whitetail hunt with lodging with a muzzleloader? Am I missing something?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's get the definition of a "cancellation hunt" cleared up. This is a hunt that was cancelled, and included an unrefundable deposit. The outfitter then is willing to fill the opening minus the deposit.

So, if the full price of the hunt is $2,500 and required a $1,000 deposit, the "cancellation" price would be $1,500. 

An $800 muzzleloader hunt isn't necessarily expensive, just not a cancellation hunt. I noticed some Missouri hunt prices that were pretty expensive when I made my prior post too, so be fair about this.


----------

